# Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch small   compatability with Lightroom 6



## HawaiianEye (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone use this small sized tablet? It's a newer model, and seems to have some nice reviews with Photoshop users.
Most say, it has a getting used to learning curve, but once done, it's superior to mouse.
Thanks!


----------



## Michael D. (Jul 29, 2015)

I use an older Wacom model, Bamboo, that is about the same size as the small Intuos.  I've found it indispensable, especially for masking.  However, be prepared to spend at least a week getting used to it.  I hated it at first, but eventually it become second nature.  (It's like riding a bike... you might fall down the first day, but after you learn, you never forget how to do it.)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 30, 2015)

I have the Intuos Pro Small and an older larger one.  I couldn't live without them now... really confuses me to use a mouse!  LOL


----------



## HawaiianEye (Aug 9, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I have the Intuos Pro Small and an older larger one.  I couldn't live without them now... really confuses me to use a mouse!  LOL



Hi Victoria, I use the small pen and touch, which has no radial finger sensor.
The mouse's middle wheel was a natural way to accurately and minutely adjust all the develop module's sliders. 
Click on the slider, hold the mouse still and wheel away for left and right. Watch the effects without watching the slider. Then double click to re-center the slider .
Clicking on a slider with a pen and accurately scrolling one point at a time, or going back and forth quickly while watching only the image, seems impossible.
How do you do it? Click on a slider with pen, don't move it, and then use left or right arrow keys? Finger gestures?  
Any secrets here? Gimee, gimee, gimee!  LOL! 
I have a Logitech G-13 small keyboard I use for Keyboard shortcuts, and scripts. It has 25 assignable keys X 3 layers.
I have it set up for Lr, Elements, MS Word, and a few Music and Movie making Suites. 
That's another reason besides cost, I bought the smaller  Wacom.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 9, 2015)

Mouse in left hand, Intuos in right?  It's what I do anyway :crazy:

Dave


----------



## HawaiianEye (Aug 9, 2015)

davidedric said:


> Mouse in left hand, Intuos in right?  It's what I do anyway :crazy:
> 
> Dave



Yes I tried it, that's what I would prefer, but it started getting buggy. The Blue light on right top of tablet started to stay on.
Then Lr would freeze. So, I figured too much crosstalk between mouse and pen.
So, I turned mouse off, and no crashes or "blue light" specials.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 9, 2015)

Interesting.  I have the Intuos Pro small, the WiFi one, and I've never had a problem, but I haven't tried moving sliders.   I do move the pen away from the tablet's surface before using the mouse.

Dave


----------



## HawaiianEye (Aug 10, 2015)

It was my impression, one wouldn't work unless the others ( mouse or finger touch )  was disengaged. 
I also use a Logitech G-13 for key-strokes and macros, besides a normal keyboard.
But I'm in the place where I just started using it, and all little glitches and funkinesses converge on the novice.
So far, I think if I got the Pro model, I'd get the small too!
I'm going to trouble shoot the input devices, and see if I can use the Pen and mouse without conflict.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2015)

HawaiianEye said:


> How do you do it? Click on a slider with pen, don't move it, and then use left or right arrow keys? Finger gestures?



Honestly?  I have a Contour Shuttle Pro under my left hand, which has a couple of dials and some extra buttons.  Float the cursor over the slider using the pen and turn the dial on the Shuttle.  It's the fastest option I've found.

That said, if I'm on my laptop without my Shuttle, I still float the cursor over the slider and use the up/down keys on the keyboard (or Shift up/down for larger increments).  You could assign the up/down/shift up/down to your G-13 to get a similar effect.  I find that far more accurate and easier on my wrist (old RSI issues) than dragging the sliders.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi, 

You might like to read this thread, especially the last post.  I haven't done it myself, but?

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...ightroom-and-Wacom-Pen-amp-Touch-Small-tablet

Dave


----------

